

Are Eager Investors Overvaluing Tech Start-Ups? - Serene
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/27/are-eager-investors-overvaluing-tech-start-ups/?_r=0

======
paulorlando
Investors regret missed opportunities more than the lost investment in failed
companies.

